# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  راهنمایی : درس خواندن در کنار کار کردن ...

## Adolf_Hitler

*سلام دوستان

من تصمیم گرفتم برای کنکور سال 94 درس بخونم و هدفمم دندان پزشکی بین الملل هست ( چون ارشد دارم و دولتی و آزاد گویا نمیتونم برم ) اما مشکلی که هست اینه که من شاغل هستم و جایگاه و موقعیت مالی خیلی خوبی هم تو شرکتمون دارم و نمیتونم ریسک کنم و استعفا بدم چون 10 سال سابقه کار دارم اینجا ... حالا موندم چیکار باید بکنم !! 

به نظرتون امکانش هست که در کنار کارم درس هم بخونم و اصولا شانسی برای قبولی با این مدل درس خوندن هست یا نه ؟ چون فکر میکنم واسه قبولی در بین الملل حدودا باید 2000  اینطور ها بیارم ... من امسال آزمایشی بدون ذره ای مطالعه کنکور دادم که ببینم اوضاعم چجوریه و فقط در خرداد یکم زیست خوندم چون در دبیرستان رشته ام ریاضی فیزیک بود و هیچ آشنایی با زیست نداشم , در نهایت هم رتبه 10 هزار منطقه 1 رو آوردم که با توجه به 10 11 سال دوریم از دروس دبیرستان به نظرم بدک نبود ...

حالا به نظر شما امکانش هست که در کنار کارم این 10 هزار رو برسونم به 2 هزار یا اینکه باید قید کارم رو بزنم حتما ؟!

ممنون میشم نظرتون رو بگید*

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

هدفتون از اینکه از کامپیوتر میخواهید به داندان پزشکی بروید چیست؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

دوست من ... من بازیکن فوتبال لیگ 2 کشور بودم و خیلی خوب داشتم به کارم ادامه میدادم ولی اومدم بیرون برای کنکور 94 و فوتبالو کنار گذاشتم... در حالی که الان هم تیمی سابقم داره ذوب آهن بازی میکنه و اون فوتبالو تا تهش رفت و موفق شد ...
ولی من درس رو انتخاب کردم و برای دارو سازی تلاش میکنم تا به موفقیت برسم ...
نمیشه هم کار کرد هم برای رشته ای که گفتی درس خوند...
یا کار یا درس...
که باید یکیشو رو تا تهش بری تا به اون موفقیتی که مد نظرته برسی ...
انتخاب با خودته ...

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> دوست من ... من بازیکن فوتبال لیگ 2 کشور بودم و خیلی خوب داشتم به کارم ادامه میدادم ولی اومدم بیرون برای کنکور 94 و فوتبالو کنار گذاشتم... در حالی که الان هم تیمی سابقم داره ذوب آهن بازی میکنه و اون فوتبالو تا تهش رفت و موفق شد ...
> ولی من درس رو انتخاب کردم و برای دارو سازی تلاش میکنم تا به موفقیت برسم ...
> نمیشه هم کار کرد هم برای رشته ای که گفتی درس خوند...
> یا کار یا درس...
> که باید یکیشو رو تا تهش بری تا به اون موفقیتی که مد نظرته برسی ...
> انتخاب با خودته ...


اون دوستت که رفت ذوب آهن هم واقعا حرفه ای بود؟؟؟
آخه همش فقط تا توپ رو میگیرن پاس میدن به بقیه،حتی 2 نفر رو هم دریبل نمیزنن

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> اون دوستت که رفت ذوب آهن هم واقعا حرفه ای بود؟؟؟
> آخه همش فقط تا توپ رو میگیرن پاس میدن به بقیه،حتی 2 نفر رو هم دریبل نمیزنن


بله دوست خوبم ... خوب بود تلاش کرد رفت !!! قاعده فوتبال ایران همینه = توپ رو که گرفتی باید پاس بدی !! دریبل تو ایران به عنوان مسخره بازی در نظر گرفته میشه و واسه همینه تا یه نفر میاد دریبل بزنه همه بهش میخندن و هی میگن مثلا داره ادای رونالدینیو رو در میاره !!!!!!1 این افکار بد باعث شده فوتبالمون فقط پاسکاری باشه !
منظورم این بود که اون دوستم بین درس و فوتبال یکیرو انتخاب کرد و برای هدفش بسیار تلاش کرد و افتخارم میکنم شایدم اگه درس رو پیش میگرفت به اهداف بالاتری میرسید !!! انتخاب با خودش بود! 
پس نمیشه هم فوتبالیست بود هم دکتر !!!!!
♥

----------


## Takfir

یه چوپونی بود تو مسجد میخوابید! رفت پزشکی! کار نشد نداره!

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> بله دوست خوبم ... خوب بود تلاش کرد رفت !!! قاعده فوتبال ایران همینه = توپ رو که گرفتی باید پاس بدی !! دریبل تو ایران به عنوان مسخره بازی در نظر گرفته میشه و واسه همینه تا یه نفر میاد دریبل بزنه همه بهش میخندن و هی میگن مثلا داره ادای رونالدینیو رو در میاره !!!!!!1 این افکار بد باعث شده فوتبالمون فقط پاسکاری باشه ! منظورم این بود که اون دوستم بین درس و فوتبال یکیرو انتخاب کرد و برای هدفش بسیار تلاش کرد و افتخارم میکنم شایدم اگه درس رو پیش میگرفت به اهداف بالاتری میرسید !!! انتخاب با خودش بود!  پس نمیشه هم فوتبالیست بود هم دکتر !!!!! ♥


  آره باهاتون موافقم نمیشه هم به درس رسید هم فوتبال یا هم به درس رسید هم به کار (بجز برخی استثنا ها) ولی آخه چرا باید یه همچین بلایی سر فوتبال ما بیاد؟؟ اصولا پاس دادن رو خیلی ها میتونن انجام بدن ولی اینکه شخصی میره تو تیمی مثل ذوب آهن،باید یه مهارتی تو پستی که هست داشته باشه،در ازای اون پول قلمبه ای که دریافت میکنه دیگه حد اقل 2 نفر رو بتونه دریبل کنه،مگه رونالدو چیکار میکنه؟؟ من که تو خیلی از بازیا دیدم بیشترشون دارن با پاس دادن میرن سمت دروازه حریف حالا نمیدونم این سیاست بازی درسته یا نه

----------


## bbehzad

> *سلام دوستان
> 
> من تصمیم گرفتم برای کنکور سال 94 درس بخونم و هدفمم دندان پزشکی بین الملل هست ( چون ارشد دارم و دولتی و آزاد گویا نمیتونم برم ) اما مشکلی که هست اینه که من شاغل هستم و جایگاه و موقعیت مالی خیلی خوبی هم تو شرکتمون دارم و نمیتونم ریسک کنم و استعفا بدم چون 10 سال سابقه کار دارم اینجا ... حالا موندم چیکار باید بکنم !! 
> 
> به نظرتون امکانش هست که در کنار کارم درس هم بخونم و اصولا شانسی برای قبولی با این مدل درس خوندن هست یا نه ؟ چون فکر میکنم واسه قبولی در بین الملل حدودا باید 2000  اینطور ها بیارم ... من امسال آزمایشی بدون ذره ای مطالعه کنکور دادم که ببینم اوضاعم چجوریه و فقط در خرداد یکم زیست خوندم چون در دبیرستان رشته ام ریاضی فیزیک بود و هیچ آشنایی با زیست نداشم , در نهایت هم رتبه 10 هزار منطقه 1 رو آوردم که با توجه به 10 11 سال دوریم از دروس دبیرستان به نظرم بدک نبود ...
> 
> حالا به نظر شما امکانش هست که در کنار کارم این 10 هزار رو برسونم به 2 هزار یا اینکه باید قید کارم رو بزنم حتما ؟!
> 
> ممنون میشم نظرتون رو بگید*


بستگی به کارت داره سامان جان مثلا من 115 استخدامم یه 24 ساعت میرم 72 ساعت خونه ام تو شیفتام میتونم 7 ساعت بخونم

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> آره باهاتون موافقم نمیشه هم به درس رسید هم فوتبال یا هم به درس رسید هم به کار (بجز برخی استثنا ها) ولی آخه چرا باید یه همچین بلایی سر فوتبال ما بیاد؟؟ اصولا پاس دادن رو خیلی ها میتونن انجام بدن ولی اینکه شخصی میره تو تیمی مثل ذوب آهن،باید یه مهارتی تو پستی که هست داشته باشه،در ازای اون پول قلمبه ای که دریافت میکنه دیگه حد اقل 2 نفر رو بتونه دریبل کنه،مگه رونالدو چیکار میکنه؟؟ من که تو خیلی از بازیا دیدم بیشترشون دارن با پاس دادن میرن سمت دروازه حریف حالا نمیدونم این سیاست بازی درسته یا نه


دلیل اصلیش اینه که هیچ وقت یه مربی فوتبال در رده های پایه نمیاد دریبل و تکنیک و یاد بده ....و برای همینه بازیکنان جوان فقط پاس دادن در شرایط مختلف رو یاد میگیرن !!!! تمام ♥

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> هدفتون از اینکه از کامپیوتر میخواهید به داندان پزشکی بروید چیست؟؟؟؟؟؟


*
2 تا دلیل داره

اول به خاطر علاقه خودم و اینکه دوست دارم در 30 سالگی وارد یه چالش جدید بشم 

و دوم اینکه کل خانواده دور و نزدیک ما پزشک و دندانپزشک هستن و خوب هیچ موقع اتمسفر خوبی نسبت به یه مهندس حکمفرما نبوده در خانوادمون ...*




> بستگی به کارت داره سامان جان مثلا من 115 استخدامم یه 24 ساعت میرم 72 ساعت خونه ام تو شیفتام میتونم 7 ساعت بخونم


*
من ساعت کاریم 9 صبح تا 4 بعد از ظهر هستش و پنج شنبه ها هم تعطیلیم و چون اتاق مجزا برای خودم در شرکت دارم حتی اونجا هم میتونم هرازگاهی درس بخونم ...*

----------


## bbehzad

> *
> 2 تا دلیل داره
> 
> اول به خاطر علاقه خودم و اینکه دوست دارم در 30 سالگی وارد یه چالش جدید بشم 
> 
> و دوم اینکه کل خانواده دور و نزدیک ما پزشک و دندانپزشک هستن و خوب هیچ موقع اتمسفر خوبی نسبت به یه مهندس حکمفرما نبوده در خانوادمون ...*
> 
> 
> *
> من ساعت کاریم 9 صبح تا 4 بعد از ظهر هستش و پنج شنبه ها هم تعطیلیم و چون اتاق مجزا برای خودم در شرکت دارم حتی اونجا هم میتونم هرازگاهی درس بخونم ...*


سامان شرایطت خوبه روزی 6 ساعت مفید بخونی قبولی خوشحالم هم سن منی تنها نیستم

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> سامان شرایطت خوبه روزی 6 ساعت مفید بخونی قبولی خوشحالم هم سن منی تنها نیستم


*
به به , شما در این سالها چی خوندی و الان دنبال قبولی در چه رشته ای هستی ؟*

----------


## bbehzad

کارشناسی بیهوشی و دندون بین الملل تهران امسال نزدیکش بودما

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> کارشناسی بیهوشی و دندون بین الملل تهران امسال نزدیکش بودما


*
بین الملل تهران و بهشتی تا چه رتبه ای رو گرفتن امسال ؟؟ چون شنیدم خیلی از رتبه های خوب حتی بین الملل هم قبول نشدن*

----------


## bbehzad

همکار من با 3500 منطقه 2 قبول شد

----------

